# Starting EB 3500 X Honda generator



## orel

Have a Honda generator that starts when it pleases.Have removed and cleaned 
carburator.Checked spark and this is part that baffles.Connect spark tester to coil wirw and ground get super spark.Add spark plug and ground to frame,no spark and end of plug.Have changed a variety of plugs still no spark at plug.
Will eventually statrt after much fooling around then will start on command.Next day or few hours later fun begins again.Any Ideas or possible hints.
Orel


----------



## bbnissan

Do you have one of the spark testers that lights up when you connect it to the plug wire? I ask because these spark testers don't really tell you anything. They tell you that the coil is generating a spark, but it doesn't tell you how strong the spark is. If I were you, I would run down to the auto parts store and get one of the automotive spark testers with the adjustable spark gap. The coil should be able to generate a spark that will jump about a 1/4" gap without a problem.

The problem you describe is kind of odd. I'm not too familiar with the Honda engines, but if I had to guess I would say it probably has a seperate ignition module from the coil. If this is the case, check to make sure that the ignition module (not the coil) is grounded properly. If that doesn't help, you probably need to replace the ignition module.


----------



## MJP91154

orel said:


> Have a Honda generator that starts when it pleases.Have removed and cleaned
> carburator.Checked spark and this is part that baffles.Connect spark tester to coil wirw and ground get super spark.Add spark plug and ground to frame,no spark and end of plug.Have changed a variety of plugs still no spark at plug.
> Will eventually statrt after much fooling around then will start on command.Next day or few hours later fun begins again.Any Ideas or possible hints.
> Orel


Orel ddid you ever figure out what was wrong with your generator! i'm haveing the same problem on my EM1800X


----------



## paulr44

I had a larger Honda unit no long ago, a 10KW Gen. that had a similar problem. I had installed a new carb. as the old one was NG, and sometimes it wouldn't start. Found that the fuel shut-off solenoid on the bottom of the carb. wasn't always being controlled properly - most need current to run, this one worked opposite. Someone had changed the wiring harness before creating a area of question, and since I couldn't trace the problem down I disconnected the solenoid and it started every time then.
I don't remember the smaller units having a solenoid, but I thought I'd offer it in case your has one.


----------

